# Milwaukee Regulator, Solenoid Package



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Would you recommend it? Yes/No? and for those who have it, how do you feel about it?

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't vote because I've never used a Milwaukee regulator but I've read many reviews on that brand. Negative reviews seem to out weigh the positive ones. 

Honestly, save up for a package from Rex Grigg. With our dollar close to par now, it's a really good deal. I got hammered on my exchange rate when I bought from him a quite a few years back.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Either Rex Grigg, Orlando over at GLA, or Mike/Sergio over at Sumo are excellent if you are looking to purchase a pre-built pressurized CO2 setup. 

Otherwise, it may be cheaper to piece together your own system.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the advice, I will post later what I decide to do depending whether I get this deal done by this Friday


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Either Rex Grigg, Orlando over at GLA, or Mike/Sergio over at Sumo are excellent if you are looking to purchase a pre-built pressurized CO2 setup.
> 
> Otherwise, it may be cheaper to piece together your own system.


+1 on anything but a Milwaukee. I avoided them personally based on 3 friends going 3 for 3 having issues/service problems (including significant fish loss in 1 case) within a year of purchasing Milwaukee setups.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn my friend just set up his last night, I hope he doesn't have problems since I recommended it as a budget beginner setup. I personally have a Concoa regulator with Festo solenoid valve and Swagelok needle valve. I use my homemade reactor made out of clear PVC as my bubble counter.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am using a Milwaukee Regulator and have had no issue's so far. I'm actually quite happy with it as it does the job that I require. 

I am very new to C02 and planted tanks and didn't want to go all out right away. (plus for some the cost of a c02 setup is discouraging. I'd rather have the Milwaukee system which is afforable than no system at all.)

I am a believer that you get what you pay for but my case I was happy to get a regulator, solenoid and bubble counter, for such a low price. (got it for $70 brand new off Kijiji). 

All in all my system works perfectly and including a 10lb full tank of c02 the total cost was $155.

Brian.


----------

